

How do I get people to sign up for our beta? - poneppo

Twitter is noisy, but people stick with it because of the value we get.   We have a new service that vastly improves the signal-to-noise ratio.  With our service, users are required to tag posts, they can also follow topics - not sources, and we have a unique tagging engine that lets you do several things, like follow compound tags.  With these features, our users can get more value than from Twitter, but with much less noise.  There are many other benefits, such as getting interesting content from sources you've never heard of before.<p>We're launching our beta later this month and we need users to test our service, but I'm not sure how to drive traffic and get people to sign up for the beta<p>In addition to driving traffic, I'd like to get feedback about the concept.<p>The website is http://www.poundwire.com<p>To learn more about our product, you can check out my startupli.st interview here: http://bit.ly/h2Odh8<p>Any feedback you have is greatly appreciated: poneppo [at] poundwire.com
======
hoag
Right there with you: we're definitely getting sign-ups for our startup too
(www.venturocket.com), but I would prefer a faster pace.

If I may sort of hijack your post and summarize your question: how do you get
people to sign-up for something about which they know nothing other than what
the splash page is marketing?

~~~
hoag
Thanks to both of you! :) You both have really great landing pages. I esp like
LifeLitUp, really awesome bg img. I've signed up and Liked both.

As for further info on Venturocket, there isn't anything to read about us yet
as we've been keeping totally silent until recently. But here's the "10-second
teaser" version of Venturocket:

We solve the universal problem of padded resumés and hyperbolic cover letters
by getting people to put their money where their mouth is: to actually be
_exactly_ what they say they are, producing perfect and instantaneous match
results between opportunity providers and opportunity seekers such as
employers and job seekers, entrepreneurs and co-founders, and startups and
investors.

Our beta will be ready soon.

------
veb
I really like your landing page, so I gave it a Like, and put in my email
address.

If it makes you feel better, I'm in the same boat (minus the informative
interview you had).

I upvoted you, I want some answers too. :)

~~~
poneppo
What's your site? I'll check it out. That's at least 1 more for you ;)

~~~
veb
<http://www.lifelitup.com>

My startup is achievements, like Steam, but for real-life. A bit of a twist on
Tourism.

I'm a New Zealander, so I'll be adding -lots- of NZ stuff (attractions,
scenery, walks etc). It doesn't stop with NZ, we've currently got a heap of
English and Canadian goals, too.

------
revorad
Give away something, anything for free in exchange for signing up.

Try what hipster did - <http://sanfrancisco.usehipster.com/>

~~~
poneppo
I like it, but we don't have any money or anything to give away beyond the
promise of a useful service...

How about high-fives, hugs, or handshakes?

~~~
revorad
How about a free PDF (either funny or useful)?

Also, see <http://www.rewardlevel.com/>

------
nhangen
Clickable - <http://www.poundwire.com>

------
jwashington
Great interview! Concept is definitely something that fills a need, noise on
Twitter makes it seem overwhelming.

